# People's Opinions on ARC Audio



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm looking at picking up ARC Audio for my shop and want some real world feedback on them. The amps look fantastic, the subs look great for the price but is it equipment you can beat on? I've had some bad experience with Elemental Designs subs not being able to take any punishment since they are so SQ oriented. I need a brand that can take the abuse that a typical retarded customer is going to put it through. 
I am interested in all feed back good and bad, no one near me sells it and I don't want to rely completely on my sales reps opinion.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bad experience with ED??????? please explain as there subs are top notch and ARC audio is a good company.


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm scheming to buy a pair of Arc amplifiers as we speak...

Their amplifiers are Zeff/Nicola Engineering designed and are top quality, while some of their speakers/subs were made for them by another popular name brand that happened to do some OEM work .


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

ARC really offer a broad choice of equipment, from entry level to high end. But more important, they offer fantastic support.

As for blowing subs... Yes their sub can take more power than what they are rated for, but i'm sure they will blow if you give them to some individual.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

I had a kid that I sold an e512 with a nine.2 in a sealed box and he blew it in 3 weeks trashing the suspension. Now, in their defence he did mess with the settings on the amp but what I don't understand is why would you build a sub that can't take the excursion? It's 600w ratting is only related to thermal but according to ED they aren't intended for bass boost. So the only way anyone could enjoy this sub is if you listent o nothing but jazz and easy listening music? And if that's the case then why make it capable of 600w? 

That's my beef. Great product and I've used them for a while now but that just seems like an oversight to me.

Anyway, not here to rag on ED, just want some input on ARC. My understanding is they're supposed to be a mix of SQ and SPL like ID was but I've also seen online chatter about the subs "blowing easily" (their words) and don't want that issue.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

well some of their subs are made by the same oem that did some of ED subs also the ARC and flat line are (was?) made by ID. 

I have a pair of ARC 15 and over-excursion is not a problem, those subs had some abuse (from me) and they are still in top shape. I've also installed a ARC10 to a kit that had previously trashed the suspension on a infinity after 3 days and he's been running the ARC10 for over a year now (not same price i know).


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Arc is good stuff, at least their amps. I loved their old XXK ones, especially the 2500. I have run them, their new classic line and the SE and have been impressed with every amp I have run from them. Very neutral, but not bland sounding amps.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

What OEM are you talking about? I knew that ID and ARC shared ARCs top 2 lines but didnt notice that about eD.


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

Paul1217 said:


> Anyway, not here to rag on ED, just want some input on ARC. My understanding is they're supposed to be a mix of SQ and SPL like ID was but I've also seen online chatter about the subs "blowing easily" (their words) and don't want that issue.


Most subs blow b/c they're overpowered and people think the gain is a volume knob. With the availability of cheap power, someone tossing gobs of power at any sub not designed for it is a recipe for disaster. 

The problem isn't equipment...at least not higher end equipment. The problem would be ill-advised or poorly educated users abusing equipment and/or not building a system properly. This comes down to you and your employees as is known in various industries as providing "service".

I'm not saying your dumb...I'm saying your customers and on-line shoppers who blow things up consistently are morons and it's up to the mom-n-pop shop owners to educate the populace to stop worshiping the watt. A moderately educated customer, the type who'd pay more to shop at a dealer, will usually listen to what you say. The know-it-alls who read XYZ on an internet forum and stroke you to only shop at morebassthanbrains.com are the ones to worry about. 

I'd be more curious to how Arc goes about protecting their distribution, dealers, and MAP than if their '500w' subwoofers blow easily when connected to 2kW of power. For instance, carrying RF is stupid since it's whored out everywhere. What's to say that won't happen to Arc tomorrow?

That's the question I'd ask at least...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

You can blow any sub.

If durability is a concern, I'd be looking into a brand like t3 or Sundown.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Paul1217 said:


> What OEM are you talking about? I knew that ID and ARC shared ARCs top 2 lines but didnt notice that about eD.


Arc


















ID









eD









Those basket are very similar, no? Either ID did them or another OEM did


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

nick650 said:


> Bad experience with ED??????? please explain as there subs are top notch and ARC audio is a good company.


Elemenal Designs used to have the worst customer service out there. For example, I know a DEALER who received a sub that had a magnet shift in transit. You know what eD told him? "Your fault, you overpowered it"

I had another friend who used to run eD amplifiers and subwoofers until his eD amp went haywire and sent DC to the subs. First he had to fight with them to get eD to warranty the amp because they said he bridged it too low, even though it was on their subs. Then he had to fight with them to replace the subs because they said the subs had obvious signs of overpowering. They finally agreed to replace the subs and he told them to not even bother sending them back because he didn't feel like messing with them any longer.

I was told that all this has since changed, but I never even considered them as a result of what the dealer I know went through and what my buddy went through.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Paul1217 said:


> I had a kid that I sold an e512 with a nine.2 in a sealed box and he blew it in 3 weeks trashing the suspension. Now, in their defence he did mess with the settings on the amp but what I don't understand is why would you build a sub that can't take the excursion? It's 600w ratting is only related to thermal but according to ED they aren't intended for bass boost. So the only way anyone could enjoy this sub is if you listent o nothing but jazz and easy listening music? And if that's the case then why make it capable of 600w?
> 
> That's my beef. Great product and I've used them for a while now but that just seems like an oversight to me.
> 
> Anyway, not here to rag on ED, just want some input on ARC. My understanding is they're supposed to be a mix of SQ and SPL like ID was but I've also seen online chatter about the subs "blowing easily" (their words) and don't want that issue.





basshead said:


> Arc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

The reason the eD e5 blew wasn't from install or the box. The box is right in spec of what they recomend and the amp wasn't cranked. I've been installing for 10yrs professionally and understand that it's not a volume knob. What happened is the customer got a little switch happy and turned the bass boost on the amp on and didn't admit to it so the sub traveled like crazy and tore the spider throwing the whole motor out of aligiment and tearing one of the tensil leads. User stupidity not install error.

And I understand that any sub can be blown, I've seen it. People as a general rule are stupid and after 10yrs in reatail it amazes me that the stupid people will still suprise me with what they do.

Just because they have matching baskets doesn't mean that they are completely identical. ARC will tell you that ID helped in the designing of the ARC Flatline and that it is close to the same as an IDMAX but there are some differences performance wise, that's why I don't go off looks alone. Plus I know that eD subs are not all built in the states because Alex told me that the reason the e5s are on back order is because they're waiting on parts to gets shipped over from overseas and the SQ10s have a made in Philipines sticker on them. 

eD wouldn't cover the sub even though it has a 5 yr warranty because it was due to over excursion so I now have a $250 paper weight. ARC is internet banned and will not cover their warranty for online sales which is one reason I am looking into selling them. Just wanted some real world feed back.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

IF eric was still with Image dynamics everyone would say them. But you cant go wrong with ARC


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info about ED. Bin using there A2-300 sub without ANY issues or complaints. It is a great sub. As for damaging it that is understandable but their warranty claims they are known to be not that helpful. My car, bass boost is OFF, and I just use appropriate gain. I do have a 2 dB bump at 40 Hz or so for my JL 12w6V2's. You treat any sub right, they will last forever. The fault of it being oh its this and that, NO it's your fault to put bass boost and other crap on it. 

Thanks for the heads up on the matter and will still be buying two. One for my room in a PR and one for my car as a PR all with under power and no bass boost.


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Im the rep here in Florida for Arc Audio. For a B&W store you wont find a better company to do business with. The VERY few RA's I have done are painless, equipment works great, sounds great, and very competitively priced...all around a great addition to your store..Internet prices at MAP, our amps dominated SBN 2011 in SQ!! We are expanding by the day here and we protect our dealers!!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Arc Audio is a fantastic company. I had a 4150cxlr and absolutely loved it! It had gobs of power and is a true SQ amplifier. They can be had relatively inexpensive used. I saw a 4150 in good shape go for less than 200 shipped yesterday on ebay. While that isn't the norm you can usually pick one up for around $300. I'm considering buying a 4150 to use in my upcoming boat install. 

Check out this review...

http://www.arcaudio.com/productpics/...cxl_review.pdf


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I have heard nothing but great things about Arc amps. The rest of the lineup I'm not so sure about..


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.512167,-121.971628
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldoggg (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a 2300se amp running my jl audio 13w7 and I love it. Very dependable, sounds great, and I can't get it to go into protection no matter how hard I drive it.I'm really picky about amps and love this amp.


----------



## jwpresley (Aug 18, 2011)

actually just became a arc dealer yesterday, we will see how things work out, been pretty happy with what ive seen so far, will be glad to post any good or bad things, i dont care to post issues if i have any cause if they are a problem they wont stay in my showroom anyway lol.


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

jwpresley said:


> actually just became a arc dealer yesterday, we will see how things work out, been pretty happy with what ive seen so far, will be glad to post any good or bad things, i dont care to post issues if i have any cause if they are a problem they wont stay in my showroom anyway lol.


Congrats!! Your store will love the line & how easy it is to do business with Arc! Great people at Arc & Ray is awesome!!


----------

